# Neuer PC defekt



## Link734 (9. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern meinen DIY PC mit Wasserkühlung fertig gestellt. Gestern habe ich ihn normal mit Wasser befüllt und heute (09.04.20) geht er nicht mehr an, jedoch funktioniert das LED von dem Mainboard. Er war gestern voll funktionstüchtig, ich habe sogar bereits Windows 10  installiert, wenn ich jetzt aber vorne den Power-Knopf oder am Mainboard den Power-Knopf drücke passiert nichts. Keine Komponente regt sich mehr.

Ich bin weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll, da ich den PC nicht wieder auseinander schrauben will.

Schon einmal danke für eure Hilfe 

Mein System:
ASUS ROG Maximus XI Hero, Mainboard
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER iCHILL FROSTBITE, Grafikkarte
Intel Core i9-9900KS 4,0 GHz (Coffee Lake) Sockel 1151 - boxed, Prozessor
G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5, Soundkarte
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER11 CM 1000W, PC-Netzteil
Samsung 970 EVO 500 GB, Solid State Drive
Lian Li O11D Distro-Plate G1 Verteilerplatte - inkl. Pumpe, DRGB, Ausgleichsbehälter
Lian Li O11Dynamic XL (ROG Certified) Midi-Tower - weiß, Gehäuse

Bilder vom PC:
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## Aerni (9. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*

ich hatte auchmal nen neuen straight power netzteil, kann sein das es das ist. zudem brauchst du keine 1000w, niemals.


----------



## Vinz1911 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, ich würde als erstes auch mal ein anderes Netzteil versuchen. Ich habe leider auch öfter nicht so positive Erfahrungen gemacht mit diversen BeQuiet Netzteilen, die alle sporadisch gestorben sind. Auch im gesamten Spektrum durch von Straight Power bis zum Dark Power Pro in diversen Leistungsklassen. Fehler war dann ähnlich wie bei dir, die Komponenten haben sich nicht mehr gerührt aber das Mainboard hat noch geleuchtet. 

Viele sind sehr zufrieden mit BeQuiet, wenn sie funktionieren sind sie auch sehr gut. Ich würde von der Marke aber eher abstand nehmen in Zukunft


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*

Was macht der Rechner wenn du direkt übers Mainboard einschaltest? Denn das Mainboard hat ja auch noch ein Schalter dazu mit verbaut.

Was du zunächst auch versuchen solltest ist am Netzteil den Schalter ausmachen und dann mehrmals auf dem Button am Gehäuse drücken um die Restspannung zu entladen und dann normal einschalten. Benutze auch wenn es nicht geht den Starterbutton direkt auf dem Mainboard. Danach auch mal wieder den normalen Button am Gehäuse versuchen. Denn es kann auch sein das der Stecker was zum Knopf zum Gehäuse geht ggf. nicht richtig drin ist und sich der Rechner deshalb nicht einschalten lässt.


----------



## Link734 (10. April 2020)

Hallo, den Schalter am Mainboard zu drücken startet den Rechner nicht, habe das mehrmals versucht.

Hallo, ich habe ein neues Netzteil von Corsair bestellt, da ich mit Corsair bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt habe und werde das testen.


----------



## Venom89 (11. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*



Vinz1911 schrieb:


> I
> Viele sind sehr zufrieden mit BeQuiet, wenn sie funktionieren sind sie auch sehr gut. Ich würde von der Marke aber eher abstand nehmen in Zukunft



Bei jedem Hersteller kann es vorkommen, dass man mal einen Defekt hat, dass ist vollkommen normal. Deswegen von einem Hersteller komplett abzuraten, ist einfach komplett übertrieben. 



Link734 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein neues Netzteil von Corsair bestellt, da ich mit Corsair bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt habe und werde das testen.



Und genau so würde ich niemals handeln. Es gibt keinen Hersteller, der nur gute Produkte hat. Daher immer das Produkt im einzelnen betrachten und niemals von Namen auf Qualität schließen.

Ich hoffe du hast nicht wieder ein viel zu großes Modell gekauft. Bei deinem System, genügt ein 550 Watt Netzteil ohne Probleme.


----------



## HardlineAMD (11. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*

Naja ein gutes 650W Netzteil wäre schon ratsam im Hinblick auf die verbaute CPU.
Da können schnell mal 200W erreicht werden.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Naja ein gutes 650W Netzteil wäre schon ratsam im Hinblick auf die verbaute CPU.
> Da können schnell mal 200W erreicht werden.


Der Prozessor kann sogar bis auf 250 Watt kommen, jedoch wird diese Leistungsaufnahme so gut wie nie erreicht. Habe die selbe Hardware verbaut und ich komme mit einem 550 Watt Netzteil dicke aus. Habe ein Strommessgerät dran und über 420 Watt komme ich mit keinem Spiel oder Anwendung drüber.

EDIT: Habe sogar eine 2080 Super verbaut, der TS nur eine 2070 Super.
Mein Prozessor ist auch auf 5 GHz auf alle Kerne getaktet.

EDIT:

Auszug aus COD von vorhin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardlineAMD (12. April 2020)

Schön für dich.


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2020)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Schön für dich.


Das hat nichts mit mir zu tun, sondern das nennt sich "Leistungsaufnahme" je nach Last und daher muss ein Prozessor nicht immer die volle Leistungsaufnahme erbringen. Ein Netzteil mit 1000 Watt wird auch nicht ständig 1000 Watt aufbringen wenn dessen Leistung dazu nicht anliegt. 

Mit Prime95 8K und AVX kann ich sogar bis 270 Watt kommen, real jedoch nutze ich keine Anwendung über 120-140 Watt. In Spielen wo die Grafikkarte eher limitiert liege ich sogar unter 100 Watt. In einem Spiel muss ich schon im CPU-Limit sein um etwa auf 120 Watt zu kommen.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*



Link734 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein neues Netzteil von Corsair bestellt, da ich mit Corsair bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt habe und werde das testen.



Das UEFI will einfach nicht, cmos reset oder die Bios battery muss für 120 sekunden raus(pc vom Strom nehmen). Wenn er dann noch immer nicht booten will, nur mit einem Ram stick auf einem Channel booten.Überprüfe, die Anschlüsse, stecken die Power stecker für die Grafikkarte gut und fest, das Gleiche auch für die Stromversorgung CPU 24 PIN und 8/4pin usw. Auch am NT die Stecker überprüfen ob diese fest sitzen, da deines modular ist.


----------



## Vinz1911 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Bei jedem Hersteller kann es vorkommen, dass man mal einen Defekt hat, dass ist vollkommen normal. Deswegen von einem Hersteller komplett abzuraten, ist einfach komplett übertrieben.



Klar kann das bei jedem Hersteller "mal" vorkommen. Ich hatte aber leider zu oft Probleme mit BeQuiet Netzteilen und deshalb kann ich leider nicht zu diesem Hersteller raten.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Neuer Pc defekt*

Einer der besten Herstelle für NTs ist Seasonic - besonder die Prime-Serie. Sicher kosten die bisschen über 100 euro, aber sind wirklich Spitze in Punkto verbauter Technik. Leider sparen sie aber am verbauten Lüfter(billiger paar euro Lüfter - China massenware........FDB lager aber naja), da dort ein Hybridmodus verbaut ist, kann man sagen, dass zum Großteil nie der Lüfter anrennen wird bzw wenn mit einer sehr niedriegen Drehzahl.Bequite ist bei weitem nicht schlecht und mit der neuen Serie bieten sie auch  den "Platnium" Wirkungsgrad an. Weiterer Pluspunkt, der Lüfter ist einfach nur eine Offenbarung für sich.......... 
Ich habe mein Prime einschicken müssen weil mein Lüfter nach 3 Jahren zum Rattern begonnen hat, aber immerhin 12 jahre Garantie. Das passiert halt wenn man billige FDB Lüfter aus China nutzt.......


----------



## Venom89 (18. April 2020)

Vinz1911 schrieb:


> Klar kann das bei jedem Hersteller "mal" vorkommen. Ich hatte aber leider zu oft Probleme mit BeQuiet Netzteilen und deshalb kann ich leider nicht zu diesem Hersteller raten.



Naja, wenn man es objektiv betrachtet, hattest du einfach Pech. Wäre das die Regel, wäre der Ruf definitiv ein anderer.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2020)

Sehe ich auch so, es würde auch in einem Forum stark auffallen. Wir haben hier auch 3 System stehen und alle haben ein BeQuiet Netzteil verbaut. Bei mir ist es sogar mein zweites BeQuiet Netzteil, aber mein altes Netzteil war nicht defekt, es wurde nur gegen ein neueres Modell ausgetauscht.

Wir hatten bisher noch keine Zwischenfälle mit BeQuiet Netzteile.
Mit Cooler Master hatte ich auch eines das nach einem Jahr bereits defekt war, aber wir hatten zuvor auch schon welche die Problemlos liefen und daher habe ich dieses Netzteil auch einfach als Pech eingestuft.


----------



## ich111 (18. April 2020)

Das ein Teil neu einen Defekt aufweist kann mal vorkommen, dann gibts ewig lang fast keine Ausfälle mehr und mit hohem Alter dann wieder mehr. Das ist ein ganz normales Verhalten (Ausfallverteilung &#8211; Wikipedia)
Genau dafür gibts ja den Expressaustausch.
Corsair ist bekannt dafür relativ teuer zu sein (z.B. einfachste Gleitlagerlüfter bei einem 100€ 550W Netzteil). Bei Seasonic erhält man z.B. deutlich mehr fürs Geld.

Mit den 1000W holst du dir viele Nachteile ins Haus:
- Schlechter Wirkungsgrad im Idle und recht wahrscheinlich auch bei Spiellast
- Deutlich lauterer Lüfter, da dieser deutlich mehr Abwärme abführen können muss, aber ein Lüfter nicht beliebig weit nach unten regelbar ist


----------

